# M10 - Moose



## winston88 (Apr 17, 2005)

I have a good lead on a bull in Unit M10. My Dad spotted it yesterday next to one of their oil rigs. Any one interested take a look North of Flaxton. I would but I have my tag for Unit M9. Just my luck. Good luck to all in their hunting adventures this fall.


----------

